# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  What's your take on Speed Bench?

## boondockSAINT

I never found much use for speed days in bench (ie. 50% max for 3 reps). What is your take? Do you incorporate sets like this? Where do you find these sets to be useful?

When I did speed days, I would explode pushing the weight up, but I never did the "3 reps as fast as possible" move for fear of injury. I would always fully lock out each rep and hold the lockout for a second. 

For clarification, I am not talking about a light day and a heavy day, but specifically the light/explosive triples commonly referred to on speed day. 

What are your thoughts in general on the practice?

----------


## MuscleScience

F=MA,

The faster one accelerates a given weight against gravity the more force that is required to overcome the inertia of that object.

----------


## boondockSAINT

> F=MA,
> 
> The faster one accelerates a given weight against gravity the more force that is required to overcome the inertia of that object.


This is true, and don't get me wrong, obviously SPEED is an enormous factor in weight pressed. However, I was gearing the question more towards those extremely light/explosive triples. Speed can be improved with bands as well. How does those 8x3's recommended on speed day fit in with your training arsenal?

----------


## Squatman51

i dont get speed days...i have a westside dvd and on like their speed squat days, it looks more like a max effort than speed??

----------


## EGO KILLER

IMO speed bench night does me more harm than good it keeps me tore down. I know alot of people sear by it but like doing heavy shoulders and tris on "speed night"

in reference to the "westside dvd" speed night looks like max effort. I train with a guy that came from westside (bad ass 198er) and on our speed bench night we killed ourselves with HEAVY lock out and all. didn't seem right to me either but how can anyone question what they do? I met Louie last week in Tennessee and seen alot of his guys and girls and they were all VERY damn impressive seen Laura Phelps and she is awesome!! 168 and totals over 1700 and know some strong 200lb+ dudes that cant do that!

----------


## Doc.Sust

speed work works well when you first start, after a while, it doesnt do any good. i train with some old westside lifters and talked with a few and it seems the speed days end up turning to a max effort day ore repetition method day. if you feel the movement is slow , work speed. otherwise just do regular work on weak points

----------


## benjonson

Do you need to make your Bench Press Explosive?

Use the exercise - push-ups.

In a lot of sports, athletes may require fast explosive bursts of movement. For example --

When a sprinter runs, he doesn't just run. Instead, he powers up and tries to explode to the finish line as quickly as is humanly possible. Another example is --

When a boxer throws punches, he just doesn't extend his arm and hit his opponent. Instead, he puts all his weight, power and speed into his punches with such fierce explosive strength so as to achieve the maximum effect that he can deliver.

If you are into any sport that requires explosive power and speed, then you may need to add in the required speed and power training.

Ever notice that when performing a bench press, you sometimes come to a point when you find it extremely difficult to push the weight back up?

This is usually at the point where you have lowered the bar and, as you begin to push upwards, it just doesn't go. Or at least there is a ling pause at that point.

With explosive speed training you can push out of that situation more quickly.

How do I achieve this type of power?

Using the ecercise Push-ups. 
______________________
benjonson

EDITED

----------


## strength_addict14

I try an do a full second pause at the bottom ....then explode through to complete lockout on speed days. Seems to have helped me improve thus far.

----------


## Hardcore189

Speed bench helped me a lot...best to have someone give you up calls and to exploid when called...whenever i compete i have someone there to scream up on squats so i reach depth and the same for bench after the judge says so....

my speed work...is 10 sets of 3...but i change my grip everytime so i go wide, then normal, then close (not a close grip bench but closer then my normal grip)

----------


## BgMc31

I've had success with speed days but my speed days consists of the use of bands/chains. They work great for overhead pressing as well.

----------


## powerliftmike

Dynamic method bench is ok. I talked to Scot Mendleson years ago about this and he said he doesnt ever do it for bench hurts his joints and doesnt help bench max. I found myself that it puts alot of wear and tear on the elbows. I believe better explosive power can be gained with band tension.

----------


## strength_addict14

I am glad Mike and Doc are here to help.... seems you guys cut through the b.s. and give real world advice. Thanks guys.

----------

